# SWEDE



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 16, 2017)

@Hybridchucks he looks just like pippin now!


----------



## Hybridchucks (Aug 16, 2017)

He does! He's adorable!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 17, 2017)

Hybridchucks said:


> He does! He's adorable!



Pls cud u post a pic of pippin to compare? Thx Xxxx


----------



## Hybridchucks (Aug 17, 2017)

On whatsapp i will


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 18, 2017)

Hybridchucks said:


> On whatsapp i will



cool! i love hoow he flies


----------

